# do I soak lentils overnight?



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

I got some brown lentils the other day and want to make a dish in the crockpot. would I need to soak them first?


----------



## Oregonicmama (Aug 13, 2002)

no you don't need to soak lentils overnight. they are just like split peas. Just throw a lb in the pot with 6 cups of h2o and in an hour you have soup. Good luck with your recipe!









ETA: I am refering to the stove top cooking method. The lentil chilli recipe in my crockpot cookbook says to cook for 8 hours on low.


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

thanks


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

It is advantageous to soak them overnight to get rid of phytates, however. They are more digestible and their nutrients more bioavailable if you do.


----------



## hazeldust (Mar 9, 2002)

or even just a couple of hours will do for lentils. good luck!


----------

